# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  کسی جزوه خوب برای مصاحبه فرهنگیان داره ؟؟؟

## melodii

سلام وقت بخیر 
کسی جزوه خوب برای مصاحبه فرهنگیان داره ؟ 
ممنون

----------


## Shah1n

> سلام وقت بخیر 
> کسی جزوه خوب برای مصاحبه فرهنگیان داره ؟ 
> ممنون


چیزی به اسم جزوه خوب وجود نداره اما کانال تلگرام هست که بتونی یکسری سوالات پیدا کنی
از ایشون بپرس آدرسو بهت بده @ShahabM

----------

